# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  طلب اعمام الرسول على من الاكبر الى التصغر على الترتيب؟

## اوس عبيدات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الرجاء ايها الاخوة اريد دكر اعمام الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من الاكبر الى الاصغر على الترتيب ولك خالص الشكر

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

السؤال :أريد أن أعرف مايلي: كم عماً للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ومن هم؟ 
الجواب :النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد عشر عماً وهم أولاد جده عبد المطلب:
وها هي أسماؤهم وبعض المعلومات عنهم :
1-الحارث:وبه يكنى عبد المطلب لأنه أكبر أولاده.وولد للحارث أولاد كان بعضهم صحابة للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.نذكر على سبيل المثال :أبو سفيان بن الحارث ونوفل بن الحارث رضي الله عنهم.
2-قثم,وقيل بأن قثم:هو أخو الحارث لاعمه وليس ولد عبد المطلب.
3-الزَبير:بفتح الزاي ،وكان سيداً شريفاً شاعراً وهو أول من تكلم من حلف الفضول ودعا إليه ومات ولم يدرك بعثة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
4-حمزة بن عبد المطلب:أسد الله وأسد رسوله وأخو رسول الله من الرضاع شهد بدر وإستشهد يوم أحد.
5-العباس :أسلم وحسن إسلامه وهاجر إلى المدينة وكان أسنّ من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بثلاث سنوات توفي في خلافة عثمان رضي الله عنهما .وقد كفّ بصره
6-أبو طالب:وإسمه عبد مناف ،وهو شقيق والد النبي عبد الله رضي الله عنه ،وكان أبو طالب عزيزاً في قريش ,وقد اختلف في إسلامه دون إيمانه والله أعلم.
7-أبو لهب:واسمه عبد العزى،وهو معروف نزلت في حقه سورة/تبت يد أبي لهب/ وقد كان وزوجته يؤذيان النبي صلى الله ليه وسلم .
8-عبد الكعبة واسمه المغيرة ولقبه/حجل/.
9-الغيداق بن عبد المطلب,وكان أكثر قريش مالاً ,لقب بذلك أي بالغيداق لجوده,واسمه مصعب وقيل /نوفل/.
10-ضرار بن عبد المطلب وهو شقيق العباس.
11-المقوم بن عبد المطلب ويكنى أبا بكر.
وبعض المؤرخين يقول عنهم بأنهم عشرة فلم يعد /قثم/ ولم يدرك الإسلام منهم إلا أربعة:أبو طالب-حمزة-العباس-أبو لهب.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

http://www.alnasiha.net/cms/node/608

----------


## اوس عبيدات

شكرا لك اخي ابو الهمام انت بحق فارس همام اسال الله يبارك في عمرك

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> 2-قثم,وقيل بأن قثم:هو أخو الحارث لا عمه وليس ولد عبد المطلب.


ما معنى هذا الكلام الذي ينقُضُ آخره أوله ؟!!.





> 3-الزَبير:بفتح الزاي


هذا غيرُ صحيح، الزُّبَير بضم الزاي، وبه سمي ابن أخته الزبير بنُ العوّام ابنُ صفية، ويكفي في عدم صحته: شهرةُ هذا الضبط وكونُ الضابطين للمتفق والمفترق لم يذكرْه كبارُهم كابن ماكولا.

........

ثم إن الخلاف في عدد الأعمام قائم على الخلاف في عدد ولد عبد المطلب فمن قائل هم عشرة ومن قائل هم اثنا عشر، وهذا الترتيب الذي جاء به أبو الهمام لا يدل على السن فإن عبدَ الله من أصغر ولد عبد المطلب سناً وحمزةُ والعباسُ أصغر منه بغير شك، والذي لا خلاف فيه أن الحارث كان أسنّ بني عبد المطلب.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> 1- الحارث: وبه يكنى عبد المطلب لأنه أكبر أولاده، وولد للحارث أولاد كان بعضهم صحابة للنبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نذكر على سبيل المثال: أبو سفيان بن الحارث ونوفل بن الحارث - رضي الله عنهما.
> [لا شك أنَّ الحارث هو أكبر أولاد عبد المطلب، وانظر ترجمة الزبير بن عبد المطلب في أعلام الزركلي ففيها وهم]
> 2- قثم, وقيل بأن قثم هو أخو الحارث لاعمه وليس ولد عبد المطلب.
> [لعلك تريد: أخو الحارث لأمه وليس ولد عبد المطلب]
> 3- الزَبير بفتح الزاي، وكان سيدًا شريفًا شاعرًا وهو أول من تكلم في حلف الفضول ودعا إليه، ومات ولم يدرك بعثة النَّبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> لم أجد من ذكر فتح الزاي، وابنته الصحابية ضباعة بنت الزبير مشهورة وفي ضبط اسمها ضم الزاي [سير الأعلام مثلاً].
> 4-حمزة بن عبد المطلب: أسد الله وأسد رسوله وأخو رسول الله من الرضاع، شهد بدرا واستشهد يوم أحد.
> 5- العباس: أسلم وحسن إسلامه وهاجر إلى المدينة، وكان أسنَّ من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بثلاث سنوات، توفي في خلافة عثمان - رضي الله عنهما -وقد كفّ بصره.
> [لا شك أن حمزة والعباس - رضي الله عنهما - من أصغر أولاد عبد المطلب سنًّا]
> ...




أبا الهمام البرقاوي
قد جعلتُ ما أردت التعقيب به بين سطور كلامكم.
لا زلت فارسًا همامًا.
وكتاب "المعارف" لابن قتيبة لا غنى عنه في هذا الباب.

----------

